# Where To Buy Bands



## Slinger0447 (Aug 3, 2011)

I need some help on where you all usually buy Thera band gold. I heard that when you buy it that you want them to not be wrinkled but to be straight. I don't know if I order it off of eBay or something that it is used or wrinkled up so please tell me where yOu all buy your bands


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

You can buy Mil spec latex frem me. Tex-Shooter
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/6830-slingshot-supplies-usa-sales-only/


----------



## Slinger0447 (Aug 3, 2011)

So are you pfshooter on YouTube?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

No that would be Dqui. I am slingshotbill on YouTube. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/slingshotbill


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Tex-shooter bands one of best bands I ever used


----------

